

Ask HN: Where are all the iOS meetups in San Francisco - josephstein

Just moved from the NYC area. Settled here in the San Francisco area to be closer with the community and startup world. It's funny but looking on meetup.com I found more opportunities of getting connected with other iOS developers in NY than SF. Am I missing something or is everyone hiding somewhere. Any other sites or groups I should know about?
======
igorsyl
Meetup is an NYC-based company so it may be the case that SF prefers a
locally-built solution instead.

